
Whay are some people so successful and others less so? - paulpauper
Why are some people so successful and others less so even in very similar fields or when doing nearly the same identical thing? I think it comes down to the person who is successful does 100% of things correctly but the person who fails only does 99% of things right. the 1% is what make all the different., it is the secret sauce that separates huge success from total failure.
======
CM30
There's no one fsctor to it. Instead, I'd say it's a mix of these factors:

1\. Luck, probably split down into:

A: Genetic talent/skill B: Family/personal connections C: Timing/environmental
circumstances

2\. Determination, and the willingness not to give up early (may have a
genetic component)

3\. Hard work, and the skills developed from such

With no particular factor being able to guarantee someone is successful, but
all of them potentially being able to tip the balance that way. It basically
seems to be a bunch of factors that'll either click into place or not
depending on your current situation and that of the world around you.

------
Rannath
Luck. You need both the opportunity, and the know-how to be successful. The
next Einstein won't do anything if his family can't afford an education.

------
markus_zhang
Pretty much (if you want) you can trace everything back to Luck. FIGHT ME.

